# Sensor infrarrojos de un ratón



## DrDoom (Abr 3, 2013)

He sacado el sensor IR de la ruedecita del ratón y estaba intentando utilizarlo, pero no sé el patillaje ni como funciona, lo he intentado de varias formas. También he probado a mandarle infrarrojos con un mando a distancia, y detectar si había salida de tensión en alguna patilla con el Arduino UNO.
¿Se puede utiliza un sensor de estos? ¿Como se conecta?
Incluyo foto.

NOTA: el led emisor no lo tengo porque se me ocurrió la "brillante" idea de conectarlo directamente al puerto USB y se quemó, por eso uso un mando infrarrojos de la TV.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 3, 2013)

Busca la referencia. 
Con un mando a distancia te volverás loco porque es una señal codificada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2013)

Amigo, bueno ese tipo de sensor entrega señal dual, en las patillas exteriores.
Siendo el pin central el comun de alimentacion, que gralmente. se conecta al Vdd, puedes corroborarlo chequeando en el PCB, donde se alojaba.


----------



## DrDoom (Abr 3, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Busca la referencia.
> Con un mando a distancia te volverás loco porque es una señal codificada.



en el componente no pone nada, solo LT.
He encontrado está página http://colinfahey.com/ps2_mouse_and_basic_stamp_computer/ps2_mouse_and_basic_stamp_computer.html pero he probado a conectar la central a 5v pero las de los extremos las he intentado leer pero no he obtenido ningún resultado, aunque es probable que lo haya hecho mal.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno ese tipo de sensor entrega señal dual, en las patillas exteriores.
> Siendo el pin central el comun de alimentacion, que gralmente. se conecta al Vdd, puedes corroborarlo chequeando en el PCB, donde se alojaba.



La PCB ya está inservible, porque aparte el emisor lo saqué (y lo quemé). Intenté leerlo con arduino pero creo que no hice bien el circuito.
Por cierto, ahora acabo de obtener otro componente que creo es un lector de infrarrojos más potente, añado foto y voy a empezar a investigarlo también. Éste al menos tiene unas letras, pone B169, creo, aunque no se distingue demasiado bien.
Seguiré investigando y agradezco los consejos y comentarios que me podáis seguir aportando . Y si alguien sabe un circuito para el Arduino ONE para testearlo, me compré la plaquita ayer y aparte del ejemplo del Blink poco más sé.
Ah, también tengo un led emisor IR , igual sería mejor usar eso en vez del mando de la TV como me comentaba el otro forero. Lo probaré.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 3, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno ese tipo de sensor entrega señal dual, en las patillas exteriores.
> Siendo el pin central el comun de alimentacion, que gralmente. se conecta al Vdd, puedes corroborarlo chequeando en el PCB, donde se alojaba.






trabaja solo con Vdd, eso tengo que verlo yo creo estas MUY equivocado, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DrDoom (Abr 3, 2013)

Me respondo a mi mismo . Acabo de montar el nuevo receptor de acuerdo con esta página
http://learn.adafruit.com/ir-sensor/testing-an-ir-sensor con una R de 330Ω que saqué de la misma PCB de donde saqué el receptor, y al probarlo con un mando de TV ¡funcionaba!. 
Seguiré probando cosas. De momento, el pequeño receptor del ratón no sé hacerlo funcionar, me quedo con la duda pero no pasa nada, este es mejor.
pd: el objetivo práctico sería conseguir hacer algo que lea la señal de infrarrojos de un mando de TV o de uno de parking, lo grabe y lo pueda reproducir. Igual es imposible pero quien sabe... De momento voy probando cosas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> trabaja solo con Vdd, eso tengo que verlo yo creo estas MUY equivocado, chauuuuuuuuuuuu



 Bueno Amigo, añadiendo al comentario que hice, se trata de un dual fotodiodo, como el catodo comun se conecta a Vdd, las salidas son aterrizadas mediante resistencias pull-dn.
Utilizo, este sistema desde años, en encoders con deteccion de sentido de giro, puedes hacer tu propia experiencia y veras que no estoy tannnn equivocado.


----------



## DrDoom (Abr 3, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno ese tipo de sensor entrega señal dual, en las patillas exteriores.
> Siendo el pin central el comun de alimentacion, que gralmente. se conecta al Vdd, puedes corroborarlo chequeando en el PCB, donde se alojaba.



Hola, tu comentario me llamó la atención y empecé a buscar información por internet. Aunque no  necesito para nada hacer esto, pero era por curiosidad, y encontré un montón de páginas. Así que monté un circuito (lo intenté) con mi arduino y mi protoboard y algunos leds, dándole 5v en la patilla central y conectando los extremos a masa. Empecé a medir con el tester y a usar el mando de infrarrojos del televisor pero aquello daba 0 de intensidad, y bueno, no sé montarlo creo. Puse resistencias de 12Ω que son las que tengo en estos momentos. Pero me da rabia no saber conectarlo. Quería conectarlo con unos leds a las patillas externas para que se encendieran cuando recibieran señal infrarroja, como hice con el otro receptor de IR que comenté antes, pero nada, aquello no tiraba de ninguna forma. ¿Me puedes poner un esquema sencillo con una entrada del Arduino de 5v para hacer esa prueba de los leds? Si es posible, porque igual no se puede y el receptor necesita unas condiciones que no puedo proporcionarle. Te pongo las páginas que he encontrado de este componente que me trae de cabeza con lo pequeño que es:


http://www.digikey.com/catalog/en/partgroup/pt2559b/23482
http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php/topic,25729.0.html
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/an/AN/AN-3005.pdf


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 3, 2013)

Gudino te aclaro estas equivocado en la explicacion, debes explicar que son 2 fototransistores  que su emisor (asumo son salidas con TRs PNP) se conecta  a VDD y el colector a sendas resistencias de pulldown, asi se obtiene las 2 señales, tal como lo explicas parece otra cosa, generalmente los fototransistores son NPN, la verdad esos imagino son de un raton de bolita y no recuerdo si son como dices, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2013)

Bueno Amigo fdesergio, si dices que estoy equivocado en la explicacion, pues bien acepto la llamada de atencion, pero no puedo asegurar, que tipo de elementos existen en el interior de dicho optoelemento, desconociendo su nomenclatura, pueden ser fototransistores o fotodiodos, diodos PIN, CCD, o cualquier elemento fotoreactivo, al fin el resultado en este caso particular, sera indiferente en cuanto a la alimentacion, lo unico que puedo asegurar es, el patillaje y su conexion, por lo tanto para la mayoria es un dato suficiente. 
Pero gracias nuevamente compañero.


----------



## analogico (Abr 3, 2013)

DrDoom dijo:


> Me respondo a mi mismo . Acabo de montar el nuevo receptor de acuerdo con esta página
> http://learn.adafruit.com/ir-sensor/testing-an-ir-sensor con una R de 330Ω que saqué de la misma PCB de donde saqué el receptor, y al probarlo con un mando de TV ¡funcionaba!.
> Seguiré probando cosas. De momento, el pequeño receptor del ratón no sé hacerlo funcionar, me quedo con la duda pero no pasa nada, este es mejor.
> pd: el objetivo práctico sería conseguir hacer algo que lea la señal de infrarrojos de un mando de TV o de uno de parking, lo grabe y lo pueda reproducir. Igual es imposible pero quien sabe... De momento voy probando cosas.




ese sensor puedes conectarlo a un puerto serie real a un puerto paralelo y a la tarjeta de sonido todo en pc 
se me olvidave en ese  sensor  puede ser de  38khz o de otra frecuencia que no recuerdo, por lo que no funcionara con todos los controles remoto, solo con los de su misma frecuencia

en esta pagina http://www.lirc.org/  estan todos los planos y el software (si ese soft no te sirve busca "winlirc")   del receptor y el emisor y algunas cosas mas


si en arduino tiene una entrada ttl puedes conectar el sensor pero  deberas escribir tu propio software
el puerto rs232 de arduino no sirve por que lirc usa mas pines, tampoco sirven los usb\rs232


por tarjeta de sonido tambien se pueden grabar como sonido, pero como  no tiene plano de emisor  no sirve, para reproducir la señal de manera seudoanaloga 
creo que con un 555 se podria armar algo  para  recrear la señal pero nose

no tengo idea

si el otro sensor es de un raton de bola
unes 2 pines y tienes una fotodiodoresisrtencia infrarroja


----------



## DrDoom (Abr 4, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> ese sensor puedes conectarlo a un puerto serie real a un puerto paralelo y a la tarjeta de sonido todo en pc
> se me olvidave en ese  sensor  puede ser de  38khz o de otra frecuencia que no recuerdo, por lo que no funcionara con todos los controles remoto, solo con los de su misma frecuencia
> 
> en esta pagina http://www.lirc.org/  estan todos los planos y el software (si ese soft no te sirve busca "winlirc")   del receptor y el emisor y algunas cosas mas
> ...



Hola, he conseguido hacerlo funcionar con ayuda de algunos ejemplos de la página que me decías "winlirc". He usado el cable de unos auriculares rotos, los he conectado al puerto de  micrófono y he conectado el componente como se muestra en las imágenes. Tras probar con el mando de la tele dos botones y amplificarlas visualmente con el Audacity he podido obtener estos resultados. He intentado mirar la corriente o tensión con el tester pero no he podido, supongo que debe ser muy pequeña, de microAmperios, y la tensión creo que me daba 2,3v no estoy seguro. Seguiremos investigando .


----------



## analogico (Abr 4, 2013)

los circuitos por puerto serie pueden grabar y reproducir la mayoria de contol remoto  casero
pero como decia solo funcionan con puertos serie verdaderos



Ver el archivo adjunto 90228

no puedes grabar la señal  de un CR por que es sobre los 38khz y la tarjeta de sonido llega hasta  los 20khz
con el  circuito receptor extraes solo la parte de la data, que es la que tienes en el audacity
ahora a esa señal debes colocarla dentro de otra a 38khz  a 40 khz
se me ocurre generar esa señal con un 555 el problema es  como conectar eso a la tarjeta de sonido

de la tarjeta de sonido sale una señal  pulsante de 0,5V


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 4, 2013)

Pues yo he podido apreciar las señales de todos mis controles remotos usando el mismo circuito que el compañero, si bien la portadora es de 38 a 40Khz los datos una ves extraidos "lo que hace el receptor" tienen una frecuencia mucho mas baja Yo en lo  personal uso el Soundcard Scope de un tal Zeinits y Multi-Instrument 3.2. Y puedes apreciar claramente las señales. Este ultimo te permite ver bien frecuencias de seno de hasta 18Khz, de ahi para arriba se empieza a distorcionar


----------



## DrDoom (Abr 4, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Pues yo he podido apreciar las señales de todos mis controles remotos usando el mismo circuito que el compañero, si bien la portadora es de 38 a 40Khz los datos una ves extraidos "lo que hace el receptor" tienen una frecuencia mucho mas baja Yo en lo  personal uso el Soundcard Scope de un tal Zeinits y Multi-Instrument 3.2. Y puedes apreciar claramente las señales. Este ultimo te permite ver bien frecuencias de seno de hasta 18Khz, de ahi para arriba se empieza a distorcionar



Buscaré ese programa, gracias. De paso, se me ha ocurrido una opción práctica para esto mirando páginas sobre leds IR, sería hacer un receptor de infrarrojos para el PC, he visto muchas páginas donde lo explica, la librería WinLIRC... no sé, muchas cosas no las entiendo, pero igual poco a poco. Ya veremos.


----------

